# how good does vinegar clean out thc



## lungs (Apr 24, 2006)

i was wondering how well does vinegar clean your system? i have a drug test in 2 weeks and i was told that vinegar cleans it real well so i am drinking a jar of pickle juice a day to clean me out. any information would be greatly appreciated. 
(and on the day of the test i will also be using the sur gel technique for extra precaution.)


----------

